# Canyon Preview 2005: Nerve ES Serie



## mstaab_canyon (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

wie versprochen hier vor dem Launch der neuen Webseite (Ende November) und dem Katalog (Dezember) schon eine exclusive IBC-Preview auf das 2005er Canyon Programm. Änderungen und Irrtümer vorbehalten.

Die Nerve Enduro (Nerve ES) Reihe:






*(Designbeispiel, Austattung entspricht nicht der Serie)*

Hochinnovative Viergelenk-Federungstechnik und ein supersteifer klassischer dreieckförmiger Hauptrahmen erzeugen ein überragend arbeitendes Enduro. Der
extrem gute STW-Wert des Rahmens ist nur eine der Stärken dieses vielseitig einsetzbaren Enduros. Die auffälligste Neuerung ist der stehende Dämpfer welcher über zwei formschöne, aufwendig gefräste Umlenkhebel angelenkt
ist. Die steinschlag- und schmutzgeschützte Platzierung vor dem Sitzrohr ist nur eines von mehreren Argumenten dieser Weiterentwicklung. Die zentrale
Ableitung der Dämpferkräfte in das stabile Tretlagerdreieck ermöglicht den Einsatz eines steifen und gewichtsoptimierten Oberrohres. Der zweifach einstellbare Federweg von 125 und 133 mm harmoniert hervorragend mit
einer 120 mm bis 130 mm Endurogabel. Die Federbeinkräfte werden optimal in den stabilen Tretlagerknotenpunkt abgeleitet. Die progressive Anlenkungsgeometrie des steifen Umlenkhebels harmoniert exakt mit den Federkennlinien der aktuell eingesetzten Enduro-Dämpfertechnologie. Nach unseren Erfahrungen werden Enduros nicht nur hart belastet sondern auch sehr viele Kilometer gefahren. So bekommt das Nerve ES wie sein Vorgänger auch ein aufwendiges Hohlbau-Kettenstrebgehäuse welches trotz großen Reifendurchlasses eine hohe Seitenstabilität bei großer mechanischer Robustheit gewährleistet. Die Nerve ES Sattelstütze kann voll versenkt werden
wobei das Sitzrohr exakt auf das Tretlager fluchtet. Somit sind in jeder Sattelposition gleichbleibend hervorragende Rahmengeometrien zu verzeichnen. Das homogen geschlossene Rahmendreieck erzeugt mit dem nochmals verbesserten Enduro-Rohrsatz einen traumhaften STWWert.

*Nerve ES 5*

*Sattel*	C2 special Edition
*Bremsen* Magura Louise FR
*Reifen* Continental Vertical Protection 2.3
*Felgen*	Iridium Freeride Comp
*Schlauch* Continental Light
*Naben*	Iridium Ultimate
*Lenker* Syntace Vector 7076
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Sattelstütze*	Iridium ExtraLite
*Dämpfer*	Fox Float RP3 ProPedal 3
*Gabel*	Fox Vanilla RLC 130mm, LockOut
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Louise FR
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-32
*Kurbeln* Shimano Octalink-Kurbel, Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*	44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore
*Preis* *1699,- Euro*

*Nerve ES 6*

*Sattel*	C2 special Edition
*Bremsen* Magura Louise FR
*Reifen* Continental Vertical Protection 2.3
*Felgen*	Iridium Freeride Comp
*Schlauch* Continental Light
*Naben*	Iridium Ultimate
*Lenker* Syntace VRO Riserbar
*Vorbau* Syntace VRO
*Sattelstütze*	Iridium ExtraLite
*Dämpfer*	Fox Float RP3 ProPedal 3
*Gabel*	Fox Talas RLC 95-130 mm, LockOut
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano Deore LX
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Louise FR
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-32
*Kurbeln* Shimano Octalink-Kurbel, Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*	44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore
*Preis* *1999,- Euro*


*Nerve ES 7*

*Sattel*	Ithis Patron
*Bremsen* Magura Louise FR
*Reifen* Continental Vertical Protection 2.3
*Felgen*	Iridium Freeride Comp
*Schlauch* Continental Light
*Naben*	Iridium Ultimate
*Lenker* Syntace Vector 7076
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Sattelstütze*	Thomson Elite
*Dämpfer*	Answer Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way
*Gabel*	Manitou Minute Three SPV 130 mm
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano XTR RapidFire
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Louise FR
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-32
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*	44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Preis* *2199,- Euro*

*Nerve ES 8*

*Sattel*	Ithis Patron
*Bremsen* Magura Louise FR
*Reifen* Schwalbe FatAlbert 2,35
*Felgen* Mavic 819 Disc UST
*Schlauch* Continental Light
*Naben* DT Swiss 340
*Lenker* Syntace Vector 7076
*Vorbau* Syntace Superforce
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Dämpfer*	Answer Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way
*Gabel*	Manitou Nixon Platinum SPV 145 mm
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT (nicht-invers)
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* Shimano XTR RapidFire
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Louise FR
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-32
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech II
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Preis* *2499,- Euro*

*Nerve ES 9*

*Sattel*	Ithis Patron
*Bremsen* Magura Louise FR
*Reifen* Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35
*Felgen* Mavic 819 Disc UST
*Schlauch* Continental Light
*Naben* DT Swiss 240
*Lenker* Syntace Carbon Riserbar
*Vorbau* Syntace Superforce
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Dämpfer*	Answer Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way
*Gabel*	Manitou Nixon Platinum SPV 145 mm
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Trigger
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Louise FR
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore XT 11-32
*Kurbeln* Race Face Deus
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Race Face Deus
*Preis* *2699,- Euro*

Infos zu Lieferterminen folgen, bestellbar ab dem Relaunch der Webseite Ende November.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Augus1328 (15. Oktober 2004)

Hört sich alles sehr lecker an....  

Frage: Beim ES6 ist ein Deore Innenlager verbaut. Wie robust bzw. wie haltbar ist das Lager? Kann ich mir dass ohne Bedenken kaufen, ansonsten muss ich halt zum ES7 greifen?

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimpel (15. Oktober 2004)

oh mein gott, da hoffe ich tag für tag auf die neuen bikes und jetzt muss ich mich innerhalb von 6wochen entscheiden um zu den glücklichen der erstauslieferung zu gehören   
ein frage hätte ich aber auch noch, wie große sind die scheiben der bremse (180/160) oder gar größer?


----------



## ChrHurek (15. Oktober 2004)

das zeppo_ schrieb:
			
		

> oh mein gott, da hoffe ich tag für tag auf die neuen bikes und jetzt muss ich mich innerhalb von 6wochen entscheiden um zu den glücklichen der erstauslieferung zu gehören
> ein frage hätte ich aber auch noch, wie große sind die scheiben der bremse (180/160) oder gar größer?


stimmt und ich sollt bis dahin mal nach koblenz gefahren sein und mir das rad meiner träume mal in natura angeschaut haben.....iss aber ein schöner stress


----------



## ChrHurek (15. Oktober 2004)

da fällt mich noch ein: weiß man schon was die ganzen modelle ca. wiegen werden?
aber auch ohe angabe der gewichte, klasse sache mit der preview


----------



## TAILor (15. Oktober 2004)

Nerve ES 9

Felgen Mavic 819 Disc UST

warum sind nicht die DT Swiss 6.1 FR wie auf der eurobike vorgestellt drin?

kann mir jemand was zu den Mavic sagen sind die einigermaßen gleichwertig, oder im vergleich zu den iridium?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

danke für Euer Interesse .



> ein frage hätte ich aber auch noch, wie große sind die scheiben der bremse (180/160) oder gar größer?



Wie auch schon 2004: 180/160



> da fällt mich noch ein: weiß man schon was die ganzen modelle ca. wiegen werden?



Ich habe noch keine Gewichte gepostet, weil ich schlicht noch keine habe. Wir sind gerade in der Katalogproduktion und bauen die Fotomuster auf. Dabei werden auch die Gewichte ermittelt. Reiche ich nach, das dauert aber noch ein wenig.



> Felgen Mavic 819 Disc UST
> warum sind nicht die DT Swiss 6.1 FR wie auf der eurobike vorgestellt drin?



Hehe, heißes Thema das auch bei uns intern sehr kontrovers diskutiert wurde. Letzenendes haben wir uns für die Mavic entschieden, weil sie pro Felge gute 150g leichter sind. Die FR 6.1 ist ohne Zweifel eine Spitzen-Felge (deshalb verwenden wir sie auch bei den Big Mountains), erschien uns aber etwas als "Overkill" bei einem 130mm Enduro. Die Mavic 819 hatten wir auch bereits 2004 im ES 7 und es ist eine Top-Felge für ein Enduro, robust, leicht und noch dazu für UST-Bereifung geeignet. Wir hatten mit dem 2004er ES 7 keinerlei Laufradprobleme.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## IceCube (15. Oktober 2004)

Wird das ES6 jetzt definitiv 1999,- kosten? Die Mountainbike proklamierte ja noch einen Preis von 1899,-.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,



> Wird das ES6 jetzt definitiv 1999,- kosten? Die Mountainbike proklamierte ja noch einen Preis von 1899,-.



Ja, wir sind mit dem 1899,- Preis nach einer Preiserhöhung unseres Produzenten nicht mehr klargekommen. Dennoch ein super Preis, schau Dir alleine die Federelemente an.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## koenigosborne (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Staabi,

wann gibt es denn die ersten Info´s über die neuen RR?

Gruß
koenigosborne


----------



## mstaab_canyon (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,



> wann gibt es denn die ersten Info´s über die neuen RR?



Bald . Morgen oder am Montag.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceCube (15. Oktober 2004)

Ich hoffe zumindest, dass am ES6 wenigstens eine LX Kurbel montiert werden wird.


----------



## druide1976 (15. Oktober 2004)

ja ist den heut scho weihnachten??? )

ab wann kann man die ganzen Modelle in Koblenz begutachten?

hoffe das Gewicht der Modelle wird schnell nachgeliefert, das fehlt noch für die letzte Entscheidung. Kann man schon sagen welches das leichteste und das schwerste ist. So grob zwischen ??Kg und ??Kg

Gruß Druide


----------



## IceCube (15. Oktober 2004)

Deore Kurbel is mir leider für das ES6 zu mager.


----------



## ChrHurek (15. Oktober 2004)

was noch interessant wäre sind die verschiedenen farben.


----------



## spunk01 (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo...

Danke für Eure preview der MTB Modelle 2005... tolle bikes !!!
Das erleichtert ungemein die Entscheidung für ein neues MTB, zu euren Gunsten...

Es wäre super, wenn ihr hier auch eine preview der Rennradmodelle 2005 zeigen könntet !
Ich bin sicher, viele würden sich dann für Eure Modelle entscheiden !


Danke im voraus...

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Quellekatalog (15. Oktober 2004)

spunk01 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre super, wenn ihr hier auch eine preview der Rennradmodelle 2005 zeigen könntet !
> Ich bin sicher, viele würden sich dann für Eure Modelle entscheiden !



RR kommen morgen oder Montag (hat da stabbi schon in ein andere Unterforum geschrieben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillGehts (15. Oktober 2004)

wow, wirklich schick


----------



## weissbierbiker (15. Oktober 2004)

und ist wieder ein bildchen vom meister lutz drauf???


----------



## IceCube (15. Oktober 2004)

Designed by Klaus Müller.


----------



## Melocross (15. Oktober 2004)

Also 1999 für das ES6 schockt mich doch schon ein wenig, da ich ja von 1899 lt mountain bike  ausgegangen bin. Werde es aber trotzdem nehmen.
Für den Preis hätte ich auch eine LX Kurbel erwartet!

Schade ist, das man beim ES5 die Gabel nicht versenken kann, denn mit soviel Federweg wirds wohl schwer die Berge zuerclimen.  

Kommt da evtl. noch ne andere Gabel dran oder hat man gegen Aufppreis die Chance eine andere Gabel zuwählen??


----------



## Quellekatalog (15. Oktober 2004)

@ staabi, wie sieht es jetzt mit der Kurbel beim ES6 aus, im Mountainbike-Magazin steht ja drinnen das sie eine XT hat (obwohl auf dem Bild eine LX zu sehen ist) 

ebenso steht bei diesem Test das die Fox Talas RLC 85 bis 130 mm hat (und im Forum hast du von 95 mm bis 130 mm geschrieben)??


----------



## wildbiker (15. Oktober 2004)

was habt ihr den nur gegen des kleine bildchen hinten am sitzrohr...


----------



## Quellekatalog (16. Oktober 2004)

kommen bei den Es 8 und 9 Modellen bei der Nixon eine Steckachse oder Schnellspanner zum Einsatz?


----------



## TAILor (16. Oktober 2004)

da is ne nixon platinium drin, die ist so viel ich weiß mit steckachse ausgestattet, verbessert mich wenns nicht stimmt, bin mir ziemlich sicher


----------



## TAILor (16. Oktober 2004)

es besteht keine möglichkeit, dass ihr mir an das ES 8 die DT Swiss 6.1d FR Felge hinbaut?
dann würd ich es grad nehmen!


----------



## mstaab_canyon (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

wg. der Kurbel beim ES 6: Die Hollowtech Kurbel ist identisch mit der 2004er Shimano Deore LX Kurbel, nur ohne LX-Beschriftung. Shimano bietet also die 2004er Deore LX Kurbel ab 2005 gruppenübergreifend an. Natürlich ist die neue Deore LX Kurbel auch sehr schick, aber wir mussten bei der Spezifikation der 2005er Bikes nicht nur den Preis und die technischen Eigenschaften der Specs beachten, sondern vor allem auch die Lieferbarkeit der Teile. Shimano hat ja bei verschiedenen Komponenten Lieferzeiten von über einem Jahr... Die schönste Kurbel nutzt also nichts wenn dadurch das Bike erst im Sommer 2005 lieferbar gewesen wäre.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner2 (16. Oktober 2004)

hallo 

Ab wann kann man den die neuen Modelle in Koblenz probefahren.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Oktober 2004)

Melocross schrieb:
			
		

> Also 1999 für das ES6 schockt mich doch schon ein wenig, da ich ja von 1899 lt mountain bike  ausgegangen bin. Werde es aber trotzdem nehmen.
> Für den Preis hätte ich auch eine LX Kurbel erwartet!
> 
> Schade ist, das man beim ES5 die Gabel nicht versenken kann, denn mit soviel Federweg wirds wohl schwer die Berge zuerclimen.
> ...




Naja, auf die 100 Euro kommt's wohl auch nicht mehr an...
oder?

Außerdem ist das Ding die 1999 auf jeden Fall wert...
(ich freue mich schon auf mein neues ES6.....
juhu....)


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Oktober 2004)

hm, die Fox Talas RLC am ES6 -- ist die nicht bis 85mm absenkbar?
(Staabi hat 95mm geschrieben)


----------



## Melocross (16. Oktober 2004)

95mm stimmt schon!!


----------



## wzfz (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

ich muß nun auch mal nen Kommentar zu den Vorabinfos der Nerve-Serie loswerden:

Ich habe beinahe täglich das Forum aufgesucht um ein paar Informationen bzgl. der neuen ES-bikes zu ergattern. Der Vorabtest in der mountainbike-Zeitung war für mich wie Weihnachten!
Ein wenig "Bauchschmerzen" habe ich jetzt schon! Das ES 6 kostet nun 1999,- und hat auch nicht die angekündigte XT-Kurbel. Trotzalledem bleibt das Bike ein tolles Angebot. Kaufen werde ich es aber wohl doch. Eine kleiner bitterer Beigeschmack bleibt aber.

Viele Grüße,
wzfz


----------



## TAILor (17. Oktober 2004)

was meint ihr denn zu den laufrädern am ES 6 ?
hat da jemand erfahrungen?


----------



## kimpel (17. Oktober 2004)

ja über die iridium parts würde ich im allgemeinen mal mehr erfahren (als nur "etwa auf xt niveau", zum beispiel) im netz findet man ja nichts


----------



## punkrockhamburg (17. Oktober 2004)

das zeppo_ schrieb:
			
		

> ja über die iridium parts würde ich im allgemeinen mal mehr erfahren (als nur "etwa auf xt niveau", zum beispiel) im netz findet man ja nichts


 Ich fürchte mehr wird man aus dritter Hand auch nicht erfahren können - schließlich werden die Parts ja ausschließlich an Canyon-Bikes verbaut. Ist genau das gleiche Prinzip wie bei Stevens mit den Oxygen-Parts.
 Vielleicht macht sich ja mal jemand die Mühe seine Irirdium-Teile auf die Waage zu legen.
 Ich kann bei meinen (Lenker, Vorbau, Felgen) allerdings nicht klagen - machen einen guten Eindruck. Nur die Felgenbeschriftung wirkt etwas billig (Klarsicht-Aufkleber).

 Gruß - Josch


----------



## IceCube (18. Oktober 2004)

Was ist nun mit der Kurbel?
Deore oder LX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (18. Oktober 2004)

hast aber nicht genau gelesen, schau dir nochmal den Beitrag # 27 vom mstaab_canyon an


----------



## fone (18. Oktober 2004)

wzfz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich muß nun auch mal nen Kommentar zu den Vorabinfos der Nerve-Serie loswerden:
> 
> ...



bei einem bitteren nachgeschmack würde ich das bike NICHT kaufen!


zu iridium: ich hab nur mal meinen lenker gewogen, iridium rizer. wog genausoviel wie ritchey wcs rizer lenker.

schöne bikes.

gruß
fone


----------



## wagmacX (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen, und Glückwunsch an das Canyon Team. Die neuen Bikes sind wirklich klasse geworden    Habe dazu allerdings eine Frage, die hier zwar schon mal gestellt wurde, aber noch nicht beantwortet wurde. Ab wann kann man die Bikes bei Euch im Shop/Koblenz Probe fahren?

Ansonsten, macht weiter so


----------



## Quellekatalog (19. Oktober 2004)

wie groß sind die Scheiben der Louise Fr bei den Enduro (ES) Modellen?, da gäbe es ja mehre Möglichkeiten (180, 190 und 210 mm, soweit ich weiß)


----------



## fone (19. Oktober 2004)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> wie groß sind die Scheiben der Louise Fr bei den Enduro (ES) Modellen?, da gäbe es ja mehre Möglichkeiten (180, 190 und 210 mm, soweit ich weiß)




siehe post #7:



> ein frage hätte ich aber auch noch, wie große sind die scheiben der bremse (180/160) oder gar größer?
> 
> 
> Staabi:
> Wie auch schon 2004: 180/160



gruß
fone


----------



## kimpel (19. Oktober 2004)

mir kommt da auch noch eine frage auf, warum verbaut ihr am es8 und es9 tubeless felgen, aber keine tubeless mäntel???
ich mein den fat albert gibt es doch auch als tubeles variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Oktober 2004)

... weil erstaunlich viele Menschen wieder von Tubeless ZURÜCK umsteigen auf Schlauch-Mantel-Kombination.

Es gibt offenbar mehr Probleme damit, als das System Vorteile bringt!


----------



## Gefahradler (20. Oktober 2004)

....das würd ich nicht unbedingt sagen, Tubeless erzeugt weniger Platten und kann mit geringerem Druck (das bedeutet mehr grip) gefahren werden!
Der Hauptgrund ist wohl eher die Gewichtfeilerei, da ein Tubeless-Mantel ca 250g mehr wiegt als ein normaler Mantel und ein Schlauch nur ca 150g wiegt. Das bedeutet sage und schreibe 200g gespart


----------



## Quellekatalog (20. Oktober 2004)

wieso 200 g, bei deinen Zahlen wären es doch 100 g


----------



## kimpel (20. Oktober 2004)

100g pro reifen  
aber hallo es geht hier um enduros und nicht um cc-bikes, da kann man, zumindst tu ich das/würde ich das tun, die 100g in kauf nehmen, vor allem da die canyon enduros, im vergleich zu anderen 2005 doch ziemlich leicht sein werden, wenn ich mir die "gewichtigen" parts so anschaue


----------



## Quellekatalog (20. Oktober 2004)

pro reifen, ist eh klar, ich stell' mich gleich in die Ecke und schäm' mich


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Oktober 2004)

Hm, ja, geringere Pannenanfälligkeit ist sicher ein Vorteil.

Ein Freund v. mir ist kürzlich aber wieder auf Schlauch "rück-umgestiegen", da die UST immer etwas Luft verloren haben (an Crossmax SL-LRS). 

Ich denke, dass ein Platten auf Tour bei einem Schlauch-Mantel-System wesentlich harmloser ist, als bei UST.

(eine Anm. noch: Ich fahre seit 1,5 Jahren die 2,3er Conti Vertical Pro und hatte ich keinen einzigen (!) Platten mehr - und das obwohl ich mein Rad nicht gerade schone u. auch mit ziemlich wenig Luft fahre. 
Auf Gehsteigkanten-Snakebites pass ich natürlich aber schon auf....)


----------



## fone (21. Oktober 2004)

ich kann doch aber auch mit schlauch niedrige drücke < 2bar fahren? enweder mit dem passenden mantel oder dem passenden schlauch, oder?

was mir angst bereitet sind die geschichten von plötzlichem komplettem luftverlust bei ust, auch gerne bei niedrigen drücken. 
und, krieg ich nen ust mit einer notfall-mini-pumpe überhaupt wieder aufgepumpt? 

gruß
fone


----------



## Gefahradler (21. Oktober 2004)

mal ein guter Tip:
versuchts mal mit ust + Kautschukflüssigkeit von Eclipse Tubeless-Kit (erhältich über tune) dann habt ihr keinen schleichenden Luftverlust mehr und zusätzlichen einen eingebauten Pannenschutz, da die Flüssigkeit kleine Löcher sofort zusetzt


----------



## weissbierbiker (21. Oktober 2004)

kommt mal wieder zum thema oder geht doch mal in den tech-talk  

gruss wbb


----------



## TAILor (24. Oktober 2004)

gibt es schon infos über den STW wert des rahmens? wäre gut um mit rahmen anderer herstellern noch zu vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Oktober 2004)

vergiss nicht auf den absoluten Wert -- STW alleine sagt nicht soo viel aus...


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Oktober 2004)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> ebenso steht bei diesem Test das die Fox Talas RLC 85 bis 130 mm hat (und im Forum hast du von 95 mm bis 130 mm geschrieben)??




so, die Fox-Homepage wurde endlich aktualisiert --> die 05er Fox Talas ist von * 90-130mm * verstellbar!


----------



## Gefahradler (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi Staabi!
Kannst du uns sagen, welche Lager bei den RaceFace-Kurbeln verbaut sind:
X-Type oder ISIS?
Bikergruss


----------



## IceCube (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich zahl euch auch die 10 Aufpreis für ne LX Kurbel beim ES6, aber Deore kommt mir an kein 2000 Rad.


----------



## Staabi (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,


> Kannst du uns sagen, welche Lager bei den RaceFace-Kurbeln verbaut sind:
> X-Type oder ISIS?



Einteilig, also X-Type.



> Ich zahl euch auch die 10 Aufpreis für ne LX Kurbel beim ES6, aber Deore kommt mir an kein 2000 Rad.



Wie schon in einem anderem Thread geschrieben, das ist eine 2004er Deore LX Kurbel, nur ohne LX-Aufdruck. 10,- mehr darfst Du natürlich trotzdem gerne zahlen .

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Oktober 2004)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zahl euch auch die 10 Aufpreis für ne LX Kurbel beim ES6, aber Deore kommt mir an kein 2000 Rad.



2 x Fox ist aber normalerweise auch an keinem 2000-Bike...

Was mich etwas stört sind die Deore-Kassette u. Deore-Innenlager, aber da kann man wohl nix machen,
werde ich halt dann bei Gelegenheit (... Defekt) mal tauschen. 


Was wirklich schön wäre, wenn man in Zukunft sein gewünschtes MTB etwas modifiziert bestellen könnte (wie's bei manch anderem Versender möglich ist),
leider wird das wahrsch. aufgrund d. Preispolitik nicht möglich sein?


----------



## DaSterch (30. Oktober 2004)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zahl euch auch die 10 Aufpreis für ne LX Kurbel beim ES6, aber Deore kommt mir an kein 2000 Rad.



Hi,

Das machen die schon, ich habe mir Ende April ein Grand Canyon bestellt da mir aber die LX-Kurbel und der LX-Umwerfer nicht gefallen hat habe ich kurzerhand mit der Hotline abgesprochen das ich meine Teile zusende und diese dann von dem Monteur verbaut werden.
Die Dame an der Hotline sagte "...kein Problem, machen wir doch gerne...", daraufhin habe ich mir ne XT-Kurbelgarnitur und einen XT-Umwerfer besorgt und zu Cayon nach Koblenz gesendt.
Als mein bike nach langem warten endlich per Post zu mir nach Hause kam, waren meine Teile angebaut und die LX-Teile lagen säuberlich verpackt mit im Karton.

MfG


----------



## Knuffi (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Staabi !

Hoffe Du kannst mir mal eine Frage beantworten. Wiso verbaut Ihr in den höheren Modellen der ES Serie die Manitou Dämpfer während Ihr in den höheren Serien der XC Modelle die Fox verbaut ?

Habe gehört das der Manitou SPV für Fahrer mir höherem Gewicht ( so wie ich 100 Kg ) besser sein soll. Der Fox wird angeblich ab 85 Kg problematisch, stimmt das so ???

Eine Antwort wäre spitze, vielleicht kann ich mich dann endlich für ein passendes Modell entscheiden.


----------



## IceCube (30. Oktober 2004)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> 2 x Fox ist aber normalerweise auch an keinem 2000-Bike...



Nun nicht für 2000 aber für 250 mehr schon. Da Canyon nun noch keine allseits etablierte Marke ist, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen für eine Marke 250 mehr zu blechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoages (31. Oktober 2004)

das zeppo_ schrieb:
			
		

> ja über die iridium parts würde ich im allgemeinen mal mehr erfahren (als nur "etwa auf xt niveau", zum beispiel) im netz findet man ja nichts


Ich fahre seit 5 Monaten (1500km, nur Touren!!) ein ES5 mit Iridium Naben und Felgen.
Die Naben sind ordentlich (XT-Niveau); die Felgen hingegen BILLIGER SCHROTT!!!! Ich habe die Felge gerade wegen eines schlimmen Höhenschlages ausbauen müssen, nachzentrieren war unmöglich!! Ich habe mir auch die Mühe gemacht alle Speichenspannungen mit einem DT Tensiometer vor dem erfolglosen Versuch des Nachzentrierens nachzumessen (katastrophale Spannungsverteilung). Die Felgen haben ein billiges Profil und sind sehr schlecht gesteckt (viel schlechter als z. B. Mavic X223). 
Da das Fahrrad ansonsten Spitzenklasse ist, würde ich Canyon empfehlen hier schnellstens nachzubessern. Ich werde mir jetzt meinen eigenen Laufradsatz bauen. Den teuren Tensiometer habe ich mir ja bereits geleistet.


----------



## Quellekatalog (31. Oktober 2004)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Nun nicht für 2000 aber für 250 mehr schon. Da Canyon nun noch keine allseits etablierte Marke ist, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen für eine Marke 250 mehr zu blechen.



zum Beispiel?


----------



## IceCube (31. Oktober 2004)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> zum Beispiel?



Das St***j***er Expert 2005 bekommt man online mit 10% Rabatt macht 2250.


----------



## Quellekatalog (31. Oktober 2004)

IceCube schrieb:
			
		

> Das St***j***er Expert 2005 bekommt man online mit 10% Rabatt macht 2250.



wieder ein Beispiel bitte


----------



## IceCube (31. Oktober 2004)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> wieder ein Beispiel bitte



Wo man das mit 10 % Rabatt bekommt?

h**p://www.Bikerstreff.*


----------



## Quellekatalog (31. Oktober 2004)

@ IceCube, du kannst aber das Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert 2005 nicht mit dem Canyon Nerve ES6 vergleichen, 
wennschon musst du es mit dem Canyon Nerve XC 7 vergleichen (mMn)

woher weißt du oder glaubst zu wissen noch 10 % zu bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceCube (1. November 2004)

Quellekatalog schrieb:
			
		

> @ IceCube, du kannst aber das Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert 2005 nicht mit dem Canyon Nerve ES6 vergleichen,
> wennschon musst du es mit dem Canyon Nerve XC 7 vergleichen (mMn)
> 
> woher weißt du oder glaubst zu wissen noch 10 % zu bekommen?



Mhm das XC7 ist natürlich P/L-mäßig um einiges besser.
Werd wohl dann das XC7 nehmen.


----------



## kimpel (1. November 2004)

Hoages schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre seit 5 Monaten (1500km, nur Touren!!) ein ES5 mit Iridium Naben und Felgen.
> Die Naben sind ordentlich (XT-Niveau); die Felgen hingegen BILLIGER SCHROTT!!!! Ich habe die Felge gerade wegen eines schlimmen Höhenschlages ausbauen müssen, nachzentrieren war unmöglich!! Ich habe mir auch die Mühe gemacht alle Speichenspannungen mit einem DT Tensiometer vor dem erfolglosen Versuch des Nachzentrierens nachzumessen (katastrophale Spannungsverteilung). Die Felgen haben ein billiges Profil und sind sehr schlecht gesteckt (viel schlechter als z. B. Mavic X223).
> Da das Fahrrad ansonsten Spitzenklasse ist, würde ich Canyon empfehlen hier schnellstens nachzubessern. Ich werde mir jetzt meinen eigenen Laufradsatz bauen. Den teuren Tensiometer habe ich mir ja bereits geleistet.


na das is doch ma was danke, also die naben scheinen demnach ja ganz gut zu sein    ,aber wenn die felgen wirklich so mies sind, wirds wohl doch n biss teurer


----------



## fone (2. November 2004)

ice cube.
am expert sind mindestens kasette und HR-nabe deore...
also obacht.
die 10% gibts bei online bestellung bei ein, zwei händlern.


gruß
fone


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. November 2004)

Mein Traum wäre ein ES6 - aber nicht mit der Fox Talas sondern der Manitou Nixon Platinum!

@staabi: ist es wirklich absolut unmöglich, da Aufpreis zu zahlen u. die Nixon zu bekommen?

(hm, die Nixon wäre sogar gleich teuer wie die Fox, sehe ich gerade...)


----------



## xysiu33 (10. November 2004)

Ein Gruß an alle Canyon Leidgenossen, 

hab gerade bei Canyon angerufen und nach den 2005-Bikes gefragt: 
jetzt kommts.......

erste Nachricht - gute Nachricht:

die fertigen Enduro-Bikes werden noch in   D I E S E M    J A H R   fertig zum Testen stehen !!!!!!!!   HALLELUJA !!!!!!     


zweite Nachricht - schlechte Nachricht:

die hier vorgestellten Enduro-Bikes sind...........

NICHT IN DIESEN AUSSTATTUNGEN WIE VORGEGEBEN !!!!!   

Im Klartext: es hat sich "einiges" geändert an Schaltkomponenten sowie bei den Gabeln und Dämpfern. Welche Bikes betroffen sind wollte mir der nette Herr am Telefon nicht sagen.  

WAS ICH JEDOCH NOCH ERFAHREN HABE: DIE PREISE WERDEN AUCH GEÄNDERT !!!!!!!!     

ALSO LEUTE: ALLE ÜBERLEGUNGEN BIS JETZT SIND FÜR DIE KATZ GEWESEN !!

ABWARTEN UND BETTELN - VIELLEICHT WERDEN DIE BIKES DOCH NOCH ETWAS "SINNVOLLER" AUSGETATTET.  

Bin gespannt wieviel mehr wir blechen müssen.......

Da fragt man sich echt ernsthaft, was das soll ? 

Gruß an das Canyon-Team.

Finde ich klasse Service..........

Gruß


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. November 2004)

na Mahlzeit...


----------



## xysiu33 (10. November 2004)

Danke / Gleichfalls   :d


----------



## Gefahradler (10. November 2004)

Yieppie yeah     
hat er auch gesagt, wann die wirkliche ausstattung, farbe, preise an den Tag kommen, bzw. wann die Hompage 05 fertig ist??


----------



## weissbierbiker (10. November 2004)

abwarten und teetrinken !!


----------



## kimpel (10. November 2004)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Gruß an alle Canyon Leidgenossen,
> 
> hab gerade bei Canyon angerufen und nach den 2005-Bikes gefragt:
> jetzt kommts.......
> ...


kann ich irgendwo nicht glauben, keine ahnung warum, is so rein gefühlsmäßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (10. November 2004)

Hallo Leute !

Habe es in einem anderen Thema zwar schon mal geschrieben, finde die Info aber für alles wichtig, die sich für das ES6 interessieren bzw. noch zweifel an den Fox Komponenten haben ( hatten ) so wie ich.

Ich halte gerade die neue Ausgabe der Zeitschrift Mountainbike in den Händen und da drinen sind doch glatt Tourenfullys bzw. Endurofullys getestet ( leider kein Canyon dabei ). 

Jetzt kommt es aber, fast alle Bikes haben die Fox Talals RLC 90-130mm verbaut die in jedem der Räder überragend abgeschnitten hat. Auch der Fox Float PR3 ist in einigen Rädern drin. Ein Bike mit den beiden Komponenten ist z.B. das Rocky Mountain Slayer welches 4500 kostet !!! Es hat im Test sehr gut abgschnitten und folgendes wurde über die Fahreigenschaften geschrieben.:

_Ähnlich effektiv, aber mit einem Griff zum Hebel am Dämpfer verbunden, ist die in  zwei Stufen zuschaltbare Pro-Pedal Dämpfung an den RP3-Federbeinen von Fox. Am extremsten zeigt sich die Wirkung am Rocky Mountain: Der mehrgelenkig abgestützte Eingelenkhinterbau des Slayers kam bisher beim Pedalieren bergan systembedingt spürbar in Bewegung. Pro-Pedal bringt jetzt absolute Ruhe ins System. _

Also wenn ich wirklich reich wäre, ich würde mir das Slayer holen, alleine schon der Name, genial    

Auch das Kona DAWG Primo hat z.B. komplett Fox verbaut, Kostenpunkt 3599.

usw...

Also meine Entscheidung ist heute gefallen, es wird das ES6   

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das die Jungs von Canyon keinen Mist bauen und das Bike wirklich zu dem Preis von 1999 mit den Komponeten verkaufen. Mit 50 mehr wäre ich auch noch einverstanden, wenn dafür eine XT Kurbel drin ist    

Das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis wäre dann unschlagbar !


----------



## Sagnein (10. November 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Es kann doch nicht wahr sein, oder hat sich xysiu33 einen Bären aufbinden lassen  ? Meine ganzen Überlegungen für die Katz oder ein schlichtes anfüttern und heißmachen für die neuen Bikes?   

@staabi klär uns doch mal auf. Ist die Vorschau für das ES6 wirklich heiße Luft? Was kommt noch auf uns zu? 

Ich kann nicht glauben, dass wir (potentielle Käufer) missbraucht werden  !

Grüße an die anderen Leidensgenossen, die mit der Info wieder auf die neuerliche Suche gehen können.
Bis dann


----------



## Melocross (10. November 2004)

Schade das staabi nix dazu sagt!!!


----------



## Chris82 (10. November 2004)

Ich wäre nich sonderlich erstaunt wenn sie die Preise anheben.

Besonderes für das es6 ihr habt den jungs von canyon ständig erzählt "ich kauf es mir", "das will/muss ich haben" usw. da wären die doch "blöd" wenn sie euch nich noch wenigstens 50  aus den rippen leiern.


----------



## xysiu33 (10. November 2004)

Hi Leut,



> Ich wäre nich sonderlich erstaunt wenn sie die Preise anheben.



Da ist was dran an deiner Aussage, Chris82. Wollen wir bloß alle Hoffen, 
daß wir nicht über den Tisch gezogen werden !!!

Sollte das der Fall sein, werden sich ja einige Leute überlegen, was sie kaufen.

Übrigens: ich hab mir die Aussage nicht ausgedacht - ruft selber bei Canyon an und fragt gezielt nach "ersten möglichen Terminen für eine Probefahrt mit den ES-Bikes und zwar mit den Parts, die letztendlich verkauft werden"

Da ich auch "heiß" auf ein neues Bike bin ( könnte ja von Canyon sein ) würde ich mir hier keinen derartigen Spaß erlauben - dafür bin ich schon zu alt !!!

Bin gespannt, ob sich @staabi dazu äußert - glaube persönlich nicht: dann hagelt es mit Beschwerden und neuen Fragen und neuen Vorschlägen und und und.... und das wird sich keiner antun wollen.

Wenn die ES-Serie wirklich komplett verkaufsbereit im Netz steht, dann wird sich jemand (vielleicht) dazu äußern und uns vorgaukeln wie schwierig das ganze ist und bla bla bla.

Klarheit wäre nicht schlecht: den zukünftigen Käufern gegenüber. 

Möchte hier nicht unverschämt sein, aber große Preis oder Ausstattungsunterschiede können sich die "Canyon`isten" nicht leisten:
es gibt doch andere Bikes auf der Welt - und für dumm lass ich mich auch nicht verkaufen!!!

Übrigens: auch 50,- uro mehr für die gleiche Ausstattung wäre schon der Hammer: zuerst werben sie im MTB-Magazin mit einem Enduro für 1899,-  mit kompletter XT-Ausstattung und dann - einfach so, erhöhen den Preis um "Hunni". Ist ja halt nicht viel - machen wir mal alle heiß, dann schaun wir mal was kommt. Alles nur Werbestrategie.

 "ich bin doch nicht blöd" - müßte die Parole lauten. 

Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe - warten wir`s ab. Man regt sich manchmal umsonst auf - vielleicht werden wir auch angenehm überrascht und fallen alle auf die   

Und wenn die mir blöd kommen, dann hol`ich mir den "Slayer" !!!!

Gruß an alle


----------



## Melocross (10. November 2004)

@chris 

da hast Du auch recht!!

Ich glaube das die Preise hoch gehen werden!!

Ich hoffe das am ES 5 eine versenkbare Gabel dran kommt, dann wäre das auch noch eine Überlegung wert. Eigentlich hatte ich mich auch für das ES6 entschieden, aber jetzt muss ich erstmal den Preis abwarten.


----------



## Sagnein (10. November 2004)

Hi,
ich kann mich dir nur anschließen xysiu33. 

Dennoch, wie die Schwaben sagen: "ein Ge'schmäkle bleibt".
(oder so)


----------



## Knuffi (10. November 2004)

@chris 

Dein Gedankengang ist evtl. gar nicht verkehrt. Sollten die wirklich die Preise anziehen werde ich mich nie wieder in irgendeinem Forum vorab freuen oder über Teile debatieren, das kannst Du annehmen   

@xysiu33

Wenn Du den "Slayer" holst, sag bescheid, da bin ich auch dabei   
Nee, mal im ernst, hoffen wir das der "Berater" nicht recht hat. Aber wie gesagt, ein Bike mit kompletten Fox Parts für 1999 und die Konkurrenz verlangt mehr als das doppelte, da muss doch was faul sein.

Ich glaube schon das @staabi sich bald dazu äußern wird wenn er das alles liest, und dann wissen auch wir hoffentlich bald mehr


----------



## BKH-Rider (10. November 2004)

wg. der Teileänderung haben ja einige förmlich danach geschrien, oder! 
wg. der Preiserhöhung, denke ich das die nicht so groß ausfallen wird da sie sonst ja dann fast genauso viel kosten würden wie CUBE (siehe Mountain Bike, aktuelle Ausgabe), Ghost oder Stevens!

Bin weiterhin von Canyon überzeugt!! Finde aber die aktuellen Gegebenheiten absolut KUNDENFEINDLICH!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BKH-Rider (10. November 2004)

ups!!


----------



## Canada (10. November 2004)

na nun seid mal nicht so pessimistisch.
Erstens wissen wir noch nicht was sich ändern wird und zweitens könnte eure Kritik dazu führen daß Canyon nächstes Jahr alle Vorabinfos einstellt und wir dann erst auf den Katalog warten müssten.


----------



## weissbierbiker (10. November 2004)

> na nun seid mal nicht so pessimistisch.
> Erstens wissen wir noch nicht was sich ändern wird und zweitens könnte eure Kritik dazu führen daß Canyon nächstes Jahr alle Vorabinfos einstellt und wir dann erst auf den Katalog warten müssten.



was wohl das beste wäre  wenn man eure spekulativen ergüsse hier so liesst!!


----------



## Staabi (11. November 2004)

Nabend,

erst einmal nochmals sorry, das ich mich im Moment sehr rar mache. Wir sind mitten in den Vorbereitungen für Katalog und Webseite, heute war ich noch dazu geschäftlich unterwegs und bin eben erst wieder zurück. Kurz zur ES Serie: Es ist richtig, das wir noch einige Details und Specs geändert haben, das betrifft vor allem das ES 8 und ES 9, auch bei anderen Modellen gibt es noch kleinere Änderungen. Ich plane aber, Euch noch diese Woche detailiertere Infos zu geben. Vorab nur soviel, wir setzen noch stärker auf Fox als ursprünglich geplant. Teurer werden die ES übrigens nicht, im Gegenteil . Der Hintergrund ist übrigens, das wir wie jedes Jahr bei der Erstellung des Kataloges jedes Rad noch einmal genau prüfen und diskutieren, ob wir damit wirklich richtig liegen. Das betrifft i.d.R Details wie z. B. Sattel oder Farbe. "Normalerweise" bekommt Ihr, bzw. unsere Kunden das natürlich nicht mit, das ist dieses Jahr etwas anders da wir verschiedene Bikes ja schon sehr früh zur Eurobike vorgestellt haben. Deshalb jetzt noch einmal Änderungen gegenüber dem ersten Spec. Verzögerungen in der Auslieferung gibt es dadurch aber nicht, die Änderungen sind bereits mit den OEM-Lieferanten besprochen.

Gute Nacht,

Michael, jetzt ab ins Bett...


----------



## Wolfskin (11. November 2004)

@Staabi
Danke für diese Informationen ! .. jetzt kann ich beruhigt schlafen gehen


----------



## Melocross (11. November 2004)

[email protected]!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffi (11. November 2004)

@Staabi

Vielen Dank für die Infos, das leben macht wieder sinn   

Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich gespannt was da neues kommt !

*aufxtkurbelimes6hoff*


----------



## Schreiner2 (11. November 2004)

Vielen dank @Staabi.

Das hört sich ja ganz gut an.


----------



## Sagnein (11. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,
sollte das stimmen, dann "Hut ab"!  
@ staabi - Danke, du gibst uns Hoffnung und die st....  
Gruß


----------



## ddl1mm (11. November 2004)

na jetzt bin ich aber auch gespannt was kommt. 

Bisher war / ist das ES6 ein heisser Kandidat neben Stumpjumper 120 und Stevens F10. Mal sehen ob das so bleibt, zumal ich mein neues Bike noch in diesem Winter haben will.


----------



## Chris82 (11. November 2004)

hoffentlich bauen die am es 8 oder 9 nich irgend so ne schmuddelige fox gabel ich will ne nixon.


----------



## ChrHurek (11. November 2004)

Chris82 schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich bauen die am es 8 oder 9 nich irgend so ne schmuddelige fox gabel ich will ne nixon.


da hst du wohl leider pech gehabt. die endgültigen ausstattungen stehen doch seit heute nachmittag fest, hast du das noch nicht gesehen?


----------



## stick007 (11. November 2004)

Chris82 schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich bauen die am es 8 oder 9 nich irgend so ne schmuddelige fox gabel ich will ne nixon.



Hallo Chris82,

was ist an einer Fox Gabel als schmuddelig?

Gruß
Björn


----------

